# CBC to release 10-disc box set of rare Glenn Gould performances, interviews



## itywltmt

From the Canadian Press today:
http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/ar...-gould-performances-interviews-128330233.html

Could be interesting...


----------



## Edward Elgar

If I were a rich man, ya ha deedle deedle, bubba bubba deedle deedle dum!


----------



## itywltmt

I can't read all of your post (corporate network security, you know...) but I would surmise from your comment that the CBC is likely seeking a King's ransom for the set.

I'm not surprised...

Hey, I just pass the information along...

Hopefully they won't charge to view streams from the "special website". Some of these are probably already on YouTube (Bach concerto from l'Heure du Concert already is).


----------

